

Ask YC: Anyone in SF have a spare couch this weekend for a 2-guy "startup"? - Sam_Odio

A friend and I are pitching in mountain view this weekend (13th to 17th) and are looking for like-minded people in the SF area that have a spare couch or floor.  Hotels seem to be expensive and don't provide the hacker atmosphere we're looking for.   We're going to be busy practicing our demo, so we will try to stay out of your hair.  We'd gladly compensate you for any expenses.<p>We're both male and in our early 20s.  We're also not crazy, if that matters.<p>I'm posting this here because there's probably several other startups in town this weekend that might be interested in the same thing.<p>My email: sam -@- odio.cøm
======
vlad
I thought that was a crazy weird post... Then I realized it was from somebody
I know! I hung out with Sam at Startup School 2007, and he did not rape me.
And his college friends were cool and regular posters here, so I assume the
same again. If I was in California, I would let Sam stay over, why not you?
Thanks.

We even stopped by Adam Smith's place, where Drew Houston was also... and look
where they are now with Xobni and DropBox!

Five stars, recommended.

(Sam didn't ask me to post this, I just saw this.)

By the way, what type of startup is this? Good luck!

~~~
alaskamiller
> He did not rape me.

That's the most glowing endorsement if I ever did see one.

~~~
vlad
I wrote it because it made me laugh, every single time I read my testimonial.

------
Sam_Odio
Thanks for everyone that sent me an email or posted here. I'm replying to the
emails & making arrangements with my 'partner' (we're strictly professional,
of course).

Also thanks for the YCers who vouched for us and/or promised we wouldn't rape
you. That was pleasantly unexpected.

Anyone else who's looking for a place to stay should post as well, btw. I
don't want us to be the only ones to benefit from this thread.

------
vyrotek
2 guys, 1 couch?

~~~
kirpekar
San Francisco

------
polvi
We're interviewing too, I'm located in San Jose (close to the San Jose
airport, if you're flying in there). I have three extra couches and even more
floor space... would be pleased to put you up (or anyone else coming in for
the weekend)! alex@polvi.net

------
kirubakaran
Here you go: <http://sfbay.craigslist.org/pen/fuo/914889246.html> :-p

------
wammin
Sam ... just left you a vm message, I think I can help you out. I have a couch
AND an air mattress and I'm just a block away from the MUNI.

I owe ya from your great hospitality back during the Wamily days, anyway. Give
me a call. ~Nate

------
acangiano
Yes, I have a place, email me at JohnWayneGacy@aol.com.

------
tontoa4
Try <http://www.airbedandbreakfast.com/>

I think the founders of the site have a room themselves...for $50 per night.

~~~
brianchesky
yes we encourage you to use the site. My listing is the first one in SF.

------
petercooper
I just wanted to add that I've never been raped by these two startup founders
either.

------
amackera
Hey I'd love to have you but I actually don't have a couch. In fact I don't
have any furniture except a desk and mattress. Good luck!

------
brianlash
Correction: you are a little crazy if you're a startup founder.

Good luck ;-)

------
dustineichler
You guys could've crashed at my place, but I'm moving. Bummer, good luck! In
the future, my couch will be open.

Btw, is this a big week for pitches. i've heard a few other friends are doing
the the same thing.

------
jdavid
you should try couchsurfering.com i have friends that it has worked well for
them. there are also some entrepreneurial clubs on there.

------
zaveri
Good Luck!

